# gentoo on hp pavilion tx 1000

## imanassypov

Hi all,

has anyone managed installing gentoo on hp pavilion tx 1000 series tablet pc laptops?

How is device recognition/driver support for it?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your lspci and I will check that  :Smile: 

----------

## imanassypov

Well, I have not tried myself. I just got this laptop, it comes with vista on it.

Before nuking it I wanted to ask the community about any experiences making it a gentoo box.

I have a gentoo sitting in vmware on it, but I doubt lspci would help in this circumstance.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post with a liveCD and post the result.

If you don't have any weird hardware you will be ok.

Also, did you ever boot with the Gentoo 2007.0 minimal on that computer?

If this thing boot, then you will have a good chance that you Gentoo installation will be sucessfull  :Smile: 

----------

## imanassypov

I bombed the vista on it, installed gentoo. but, when I get to console - a few moments into the session the system halts, and the only way out is hard reboot.

I will post a livecd output in tomorrow.

----------

## _alx

hi everyone,

I have the same problem. The interesting things are:

It works well with LiveCD 2006.1 for amd64 (2.6.17-gentoo-r7)

It fails with 2006.1 stage3 for amd64

It fails with 2007.0 stage3 for amd64

I haven't tested it with LiveCD 2007.0.

Usualy, it fails on coping files from network to hdd, but it failed on kernel recompilation once. I tried different options, tried to use alternatice IRQ mechanism in ethernet driver, disabled any preemption and other new features, but it fails anyway. I have not tried booting witn noacpi/noapic.

Here is my uname -a, lspci and lsusb, made from livecd command prompt:

Linux livecd 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Tue Aug 29 01:41:38 UTC 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 GNU/Linux

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0eef:0001 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

With kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 installed on hdd it halts on boot (on mounting root partition) or few minutes later after boot.

----------

## digital0001

Hi!

I have almost the same hardware with the MCP51 Nvidia board, and have experienced some problems booting livecds not only with Gentoo, most often I have managed to solve them with the noapic nolapic flags. 

After the kernel is rightly configured and installed the flags shouldn't be needed though.

Cheers.

----------

## imanassypov

interestingly enough, livecd 2007 does not manifest similar behavior. When compiling kernel, I am using identical config

----------

## _alx

well, now it boots well with noapic/nolapic, but I see errors, asking to enable routeirq (will post exact message in a few hours). 

 *digital0001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After the kernel is rightly configured and installed the flags shouldn't be needed though.
> 
> 

 

digital0001, could you post your kernel config, please? I can't figure out, what is wrong with my kernel.

----------

## _alx

http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-kernel/2007/9/5/168070

Here is the discussion of the same problem. I've tried nolapic without any other flags and it seems to bevahe stable, without any error messages in dmesg.

I guess that something has changed in recent kernel versions - it works 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 from liveCD 2006.1 but fails with recent kernel from portage.

update: without noacpi I can't start X with nvidia drivers.

http://www.kellyandsopho.com/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=LinuxOnHpPaviliontx1000z#_Installing_Linux

and here is another suggestions on kernel command line.

Currently, I'm testing it with 'noapic nolapic pci=nommconf irqfixup irqpoll' kernel command line flags. I guess, I don't need irqfixup (looks like irqpoll implies this) but I left it anyway. If this fails too, I'm going to try the same kernel version my liveCD uses - it boots without any kernel command line parameters.

Finaly, this page can be usefull too:

http://www.cnpbagwell.com/Tx1000/HomePage

----------

## Vineus

 *imanassypov wrote:*   

> I bombed the vista on it, installed gentoo. but, when I get to console - a few moments into the session the system halts, and the only way out is hard reboot.
> 
> I will post a livecd output in tomorrow.

 

Add this:

```

acpi_osi="!Linux" acpi_os_name="Windows 2006" irqfixup pci=nommconf vga=791 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr noapic

```

At the end of your grub.conf launch line. The "noapic" should do the trick (its an interrupt IRQ 7 sent by the system which freeze everything)

Its a huuuuuge thread about tx1000 here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442483

I have everything working except screen backlight and touchscreen for now, I'm working on it.

----------

## Vineus

I started a HOWTO:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HP_tx1000

feel free to add / correct information

----------

